# SP's opinions on NFs



## Fuzbal (Apr 11, 2013)

NF's are actually pretty cool in my opinion. If I wasn't an ISFP I would want to be an INFP. Both my brothers are NF's and one of my close friends is an ENFP. I have to say that the "sarcastic arrogance" of my ENFJ brother annoys me sometimes. Not sure why other people don't seem to get along with them though, they seem pretty cool to me.


----------



## Into_the_woods (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello there, INFP! :kitteh:

I quite like the NF's I know, they're lovely creatures, but they tend to get on my nerves from time to time. It's mainly about how they idealise something or someone, and when it turns out to be less than ideal they can get pretty bitter or down. I also have little patience for the ability some of you have to be complety blind about people's motivations and not listen to anyone (that usually happens to ENFP's I know, though) On a brighter note, I don't think any other temperament can make me laugh like you guys do!


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

Haha....NFs...hmm....I can have interesting conversations with them, they can be pretty knowledgable, well read and have interesting views on certain things, like.....they can give me a different outlook on something, especially NFPs (at least in my experience).And I like that they are unconventional and out-of-the-box thinkers. On the negative side, they can come across as pretentious to me, complicated or sappy. Also, yeah, a little unrealistic....as if they don´t see some things that are obvious...or don´t pay attention...Some of them also have a little too low energy for me.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

I love NFs!! Especially ENFPs! :happy:

They can frustrate me sometimes though, with stuff like - seeing people as a collective instead of individuals, and not being able to give specific examples of things. Not getting to the point sometimes and reading in motives that aren't there, especially when it's about me. NFs are the only ones I know who will say things like "You're upset, you just don't know it." I mean, WTF? :tongue:

But I love that NFs like BELIEVE in stuff. I think that's so admirable, to have causes and things that you get behind and all that. I don't do that, I'm cynical about everything. So, it's cool to spend time with someone who's so idealistic sometimes.


----------



## BleaK (Jul 5, 2013)

They're alright. They can talk too much about their feelings and emotions though...


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

The NFs I have met tend to have had a Batman/Superman dynamic with me. I don't get along with them, I don't tend to understand what motivates many of them, but I tend to respect them for their passion and humanistic principles. Just wished the many I had encountered were more open about possibly being wrong.


----------



## spoo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Caged Within said:


> I don't get along with them, I don't tend to understand what motivates many of them, but I tend to respect them for their passion and humanistic principles. Just wished the many I had encountered were more open about possibly being wrong.


For me it always boiled down to opinions. They wouldn't accept anything different from what they liked, neither could the deal with me saying things how they are instead of sugarcoating them.
2 of the 3 INPFs I used to know were really living in their own cloud fortresses, it's as if they didn't even live on this planet.
Always dreaming of something or worrying about something irrelevant, I just had a hard time getting along with them.
It never helped when I told them to stop worrying or over-thinking, they just got mad about that.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

spoo93 said:


> For me it always boiled down to opinions. They wouldn't accept anything different from what they liked, neither could the deal with me saying things how they are instead of sugarcoating them.


Sometimes, you just have to accept people for what they are, if you want them in your life. NFs tend to have a lot of passion, and tend to be incredibly opinionated, for to many NFs, their opinions aren't just opinions. Their opinions are the armor and weapons many NFs use to battle for the causes and ideas they each individually choose to champion. It just is what it is. A healthy NF though will at least not try to shoot your opinions down, if you're diplomatic, and present your case well. However, if people are being  jerks to you, even though you're just pointing out what's actually happening and doing so kindly, I wouldn't blame you if you distanced yourself from those people.





spoo93 said:


> 2 of the 3 INPFs I used to know were really living in their own cloud fortresses, it's as if they didn't even live on this planet.


Yeah. The NFs I know tend to do that, especially the INFPs. The flip side, however, is if they like you, they invite you into their worlds, and that can be an amazing experience.



spoo93 said:


> Always dreaming of something or worrying about something irrelevant, I just had a hard time getting along with them. It never helped when I told them to stop worrying or over-thinking, they just got mad about that.



Yeah, that can be annoying. If you want to make one happy, it's pretty much best just to roll with it and go along the emotional tugboats they tend to ride on, and not just because it's occasionally fun. In my experience, one of the best things you can do for an NF is to not judge them and simply listen to them when they have something to say.


----------



## spoo93 (Aug 22, 2013)

Caged Within said:


> If you want to make one happy, it's pretty much best just to roll with it and go along the emotional tugboats they tend to ride on, and not just because it's occasionally fun. In my experience, one of the best things you can do for an NF is to not judge them and simply listen to them when they have something to say.


Sadly I learned this too late. At least our friendship is doing great with the third INFP, we can embrace our differences and ask each other for new points of view.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

spoo93 said:


> Sadly I learned this too late. At least our friendship is doing great with the third INFP, *we can embrace our differences and ask each other for new points of view.*


And that's a beautiful thing. I'm happy for you.


----------



## bsbsbsbs (Jul 5, 2011)

I love chocolate.. that what's that matters - bsbsbsbs


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

I love them. I really, really love them. I love how spontaneous and absent-minded they can be, especially Ne-doms (ENFPs). 

I almost find myself not concrete enough to fit with most SPs and generally get along/share ideas better with NFs. INFPs and I usually get along very well, likely Fi-dom influence. INFJs are very cool folk as well.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I actually thought I was an NF at first, because of my interest in things like the supernatural and symbolism, only later did I learn about Jung's description of the Se type taking Ni to the point of superstition and emphasis on tangible symbols for things like luck or protection...it made me realize that my early interest in things like horror movies was Se driven and my Ni interest in the supernatural was probably the tertiary Ni serving as my "relief" or hobby function. It's also worth mentioning that it probably explains my adolescent interest in Wicca and other earth religions and voodoo, as well as my continuing adult interest in "sacred places" and "haunted buildings" and needing actual physical connections to the spiritual world, which probably makes zero sense to most NFs, especially INFJs, who I think are responsible for most "transcendental" religions which completely deny the body or see the body as evil (rejected/repressed inferior Se).

That being said, I like a lot of NFs, I find them kind-hearted and earnest principled people much of the time that have diplomacy skills I could never imagine having, at least not as a young person (perhaps this is a skill I'll acquire more and more with maturity).

On the other hand, things that annoy me or that I don't relate to:

*NF women saying they have a hard time "getting into their body" for sex. Or NF men pursuing an elusive feminine ideal instead of a real woman. Or having a knight in shining armor complex that is more about their own ego than actually providing for their mate.

*NFs saying things like they won't read a novel or watch a movie if they don't relate to the characters. Wut. You don't have to personally identify with a character to enjoy a story or an experience, what the hell are you talking about. This may be more of an NFP thing, but I also saw an INFJ say something like this once. You know, stories and experiences can exist by their own rights, it doesn't have to fit your ideal, you just have to step outside of it and view it objectively, but maybe that's Se talking, or from a Keirsey standpoint, the SP/NT pragmatic approach.

*NFs mistakenly presuming something is "over my head" if I don't agree with their ideals. 

*NFs having great intentions, and presuming if their ideal came true (world-wide veganism, or Ron Paul being president) that everyone else would play along and sing kumbuya, meanwhile ignoring things like repeated proof of human tendencies toward xyz throughout human history. In worst case scenario, this can actually lead to unintentional evil. I mean, Hitler was probably an NF, and he thought he was doing a good job.


----------



## scude (Jun 7, 2010)

SPs = <3 

or, well. some of them. 

i love any loyal and reliable friend who i can have fun with. so yeah. some SP friends of mine are like that. love them!


----------



## Brown93 (Jun 27, 2011)

I kind of hope the girl I spend the rest of my life with will be an NF. I say 'kind of' because I'm not really one to commit like that. I take each day as it comes. But, if I do happen to spend the rest of my life with one girl, I would like it to be an NF.


----------



## speakslowlyplease (Sep 24, 2013)

I love them! Especially Male INFPs- two of my closest friends are, and the way they see the world is magical, and they are the most genuine, kind, thoughtful guys I know. A bit absent-minded, but the way they seem to go through life is magical. ENFPs are also awesome people, very enthusiastic and inspiring!


----------

